# tomar um remédio



## Ponsati

Qual verbo devo usar em inglês para dizer "tomar um remédio" ?


----------



## almufadado

Ponsati said:


> Qual verbo devo usar em inglês para dizer "tomar um remédio" ?






*Take my/his/her/this/that medication* - to take medication



> Is it safe to* take my medication* if I am pregnant or nursing?
> If  you are planning on getting pregnant, try to discuss your concerns  ahead of time with your doctor.



*Take my/his/this medicines*
*Informal : Take my meds / take my pills
*



> If I Start Exercising, Eat Right,  Stop Smoking, And  _Take My_
> Question: If I start exercising, eat right, stop smoking, and *take my medicines*, will my heart disease go away? *...*



*Take a/this drug *(quando associado a um principio activo/molecula)
Atenção no plural : "To take drugs" = "consumir drogas ilegais "​


> Vicodin (Hydrocodone Bitartrate and Acetaminophen) Drug *...*
> You may _take this drug_ with or without food. If you have nausea, you may *take this drug *with food, although doing so may decrease its effectiveness



*formal : Take a prescribed **drug*/*medication* (tomar medicamentos  receitados)
*formal : Take my prescription **drug*/*medication* (tomar medicamentos  sujeitos a receita médica)
Também se pode usar com "my/his/your, etc depois de "to take" .​


> *Prescription Drug *Side Effects: Take As Directed | Prescription *... (removed link)
> *Always ask your doctor how long you need to _take *a prescribed medication*_.



*formal: Take an over-the-counter drug *(tomar medicamentos não sujeitos a receita médica)



> PDF] The Medication Advisor Project: Preliminary Report
> Evaluate possible* drug *interactions. •. *Take over-the-counter drug...*




Muito formal é *"to medicate" (medicar) /"medication" (acto de medicamentar -> *Administration of medicine.*) *


----------



## stormboy

Ponsati said:


> Qual verbo devo usar em inglês para dizer "tomar um remédio" ?



Oi Ponsati. Em geral se usa o verbo 'take' ('take medicine').


----------



## reka39

Hello! Do you include cough syrup, eyes drops and shots  in the class of 'remédios'?   Thanks.


----------



## Vanda

Yes. Tomar um xarope. Pingar um colírio e tomar uma injeção.


----------



## marta12

Vanda said:


> Yes. Tomar um xarope. Pingar um colírio e tomar uma injeção.



Em Portugal : Tomar um xarope. Pôr pingos nos olhos/no nariz. Levar/apanhar uma injeção.


----------



## reka39

Hello!
  I realize that I do not understand what you mean with ‘Levar/apanhar uma injeção’. Who does the action of press the syringe?O médico levou-me  uma  injeção Is that ‘The doctor give me a shot’? What about If I do the shot (to myself)? Thanks!


----------



## Vanda

Tomar uma injeção. Me: Vou tomar uma injeção.
The doctor or the nurse: dar uma injeção.


----------



## reka39

Vanda said:


> Tomar uma injeção. Me: Vou tomar uma injeção.
> The doctor or the nurse: dar uma injeção.


 

O médico deu-me uma injeção, is that right?


----------



## mglenadel

Yes. The syringe has clear ends: one for the patient and one for the doctor/nurse. The person on the receiving end "toma" (takes) the shot, and the person on the giving end "dá" (gives) the shot.


----------



## englishmania

marta12 said:


> Em Portugal : Tomar um xarope. Pôr pingos nos olhos/no nariz. Levar/apanhar uma injeção.



Eu diria  "gotas" e não  "pingos".


----------



## reka39

Thank you very much for you help.
  Does make sense to say: ‘consigo dar-me uma injeção sozinha’? Can you provide me with example  of the use of the expression ‘levar/apanhar uma injeção’?


----------



## englishmania

Maybe_ Consigo dar uma injecção a mim próprio/a...

Tenho de levar a vacina do tétano.  (_We also say _Tenho de dar a vacina... _even if we're not doing it ourselves..._=levar)
Deram-me uma injecção.
Tive de apanhar uma injecção.
_


----------



## reka39

englishmania said:


> Maybe_ Consigo dar uma injecção a mim próprio/a...
> 
> Tenho de levar a vacina do tétano.  (_We also say _Tenho de dar a vacina... _even if we're not doing it ourselves..._=levar)
> Tive de apanhar uma injecção.
> _



Thanks! that was very helpful. we use a totally different verb in Italian, that is, we say 'fare una iniezione'.


----------



## marta12

englishmania said:


> Eu diria  "gotas" e não  "pingos".




Tem razão. Pingos no nariz e gotas nos olhos


----------



## reka39

Thanks for enriching the content of the thread-
Pingos.. is that spray nasal? http://www.educar-se.com/v3/index.php/mundo/441-substancia-deixa-pessoa-sociavel


----------



## marta12

Não reka. É, por exemplo, o soro fisiológico, em que se deixa cair um ou mais pingos no nariz http://pharmaroeira.pt/documents/shop_products_gallery/diversos/soro_fisiologico/7732974.JPG


----------



## reka39

Thanks for the help! Are the ‘pongos’ the little ‘gotas’ that made up the spray?


----------



## marta12

Sim reka, os pingos são gotas. É como dizemos, apesar de terem o mesmo significado


----------



## reka39

Thanks! Is 'pongos' a scientific term? Do you use it in other context?


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Thanks! Is 'pingos' a scientific term? Do you use it in other context?



Os médicos dizem 'pingos no nariz', mas não sei dizer se é um termo científico.

Noutro contexto:  pingos de chuva.


----------



## englishmania

É engraçado, porque nunca pus "pingos" no nariz e, se me perguntassem, nunca diria  "pingos" para me referir a um remédio. A minha tendência seria dizer "gotas" e "inalador"(se fosse o caso). Aliás, associo "pingos" a uma constipação, em que o nariz pinga.


----------



## marta12

englishmania said:


> É engraçado, porque nunca pus "pingos" no nariz e, se me perguntassem, nunca diria  "pingos" para me referir a um remédio. A minha tendência seria dizer "gotas" e "inalador"(se fosse o caso). Aliás, associo "pingos" a uma constipação, em que o nariz pinga.




Talvez seja uma questão de geração.


----------



## reka39

Hello! This time I would like to ask you how do you say :’the doctor prescrived me some injections’ – I saw that you have the verb ‘prescreber’, but I wonder if there is something less formal. Thanks.


----------



## marta12

Olá reka

'O médico _receitou-me_ injecções'.


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> Olá reka
> 
> 'O médico _receitou-me_ injecções'.



Muito obrigada! Acha que é mais comun usar o verbo 'receitar' ou 'prescreber'? Alem disso, como é que se diz quando o médico habitual preenche um papel porque eu preciso de uma consulta especialistica?


----------



## marta12

É mais comum usar 'receitar'.

Se for o médico de família da Segurança Social, dizemos:
- o médico _deu-me uma credencial_ para um especialista.

Se for um médico particular, dizemos:
- O médico _mandou-me_ para um especiaista.


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Muito obrigada! Acha que é mais comun usar o verbo 'receitar' ou 'prescrever'? Alem disso, como é que se diz quando o médico habitual preenche um papel porque eu preciso de uma consulta especialistica?


----------



## englishmania

O mais comum no dia-a-dia é dizer _receitar_, _receita médica_.


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> É mais comum usar 'receitar'.
> 
> Se for o médico de família da Segurança Social, dizemos:
> - o médico _deu-me uma credencial_ para um especialista.
> 
> Se for um médico particular, dizemos:
> - O médico _mandou-me_ para um especiaista.



Obrigada marta12! Mas qual é a diferencia entre os dois médicos?


----------



## marta12

Não há nenhuma diferença entre os médicos, reka.

Na Segurança Social, só se pode ir a consultas de especialistas ou fazer exames se o 'medico de família' passar uma credencial.
Nos serviços privados basta uma 'receita médica' tanto para consultas como para exames.
Também se pode ir a uma consulta de qualquer especialidade sem se ser mandado por outro médico.
Na medicina privada são os próprios que pagam por isso podem fazer o que quiserem.


----------



## reka39

Obrigada pela explicação, Marta. Mas aquele que ele chama ‘médico particular’ é um médico do serviços privados?


----------



## marta12

É isso mesmo, reka.


----------



## reka39

Hello! How do you say in Pt 'The stitches should be taken out next week'? Thanks!


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Hello! How do you say in Pt 'The stitches should be taken out next week'? Thanks!



'Os pontos devem ser tirados na próxima semana'.


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> 'Os pontos devem ser tirados na próxima semana'.



Muito obrigada! Mas também os médicos dizem 'tirar'?


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Muito obrigada! Mas também os médicos dizem 'tirar'?



Tirar ou retirar


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> É mais comum usar 'receitar'.
> 
> Se for o médico de família da Segurança Social, dizemos:
> - o médico _deu-me uma credencial_ para um especialista.
> 
> Se for um médico particular, dizemos:
> - O médico _mandou-me_ para um especiaista.



Is your 'credencial' what in the NHS they call 'Appointment request letter' (in Italian 'impegnativa')? Thanks!


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Is your 'credencial' what in the NHS they call 'Appointment request letter' (in Italian 'impegnativa')? Thanks!



Não sei, reka.

A 'credencial' é obrigatoriamente preenchida por um/a médico/a e serve, além de marcar consultas, para que os exames ou consultas sejam pagos (em parte ou totalmente) pela Segurança Social.


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> Não sei, reka.
> 
> A 'credencial' é obrigatoriamente preenchida por um/a médico/a e serve, além de marcar consultas, para que os exames ou consultas sejam pagos (em parte ou totalmente) pela Segurança Social.



Se uma pessoa precisa de apanhar um remédio, o médico vai preencher esta 'credencial' também? Ou, neste caso, fala-se da 'receita médica'?
Muito obrigada!!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Gancho:

"Estou na idade dos condores... é com dor nos quartos... é com dor nas costas... é com dor nos rins... sofro de reumatismo... pego um resfriado atrás do outro... tenho sinusite... e _tome remédio!_"

Como traduzimos esse "... e tome remédio!" para o inglês?

Não sei se "... haja remédio!" tem o mesmo sentido.


----------

